# (Solved) Desktop Refresh



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi: Just another question to ask of you! (An easy one I bet!). To use any of my desktop shortcuts I have to refresh the desktop 3 or 4 times....this just started all of a sudden. Otherwise when I click on any of them...most importantly for TSG....nothing happens! Any ideas? Thanks. Marlene 

WinMe


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try letting Windows rebuild the Shelliconcache file and see if the problem goes away. The shelliconcache file is a hidden system file so you need to have your folder view options set to "Show All Files".

Start>Search>Files, key in shelliconcache and press enter. Once the shelliconcache file is located, right click on it and select Delete. Now restart Windows.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

angelize56
A couple of items you could try.
It is possible your ShellIconCache is to small for the Icons you are creating. Follow the Second and Third post in this TSG thread to increase the size to 2048 and give you the option to easily increase in the future.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74697

Also try these alternative methods of refreshing desktop:
*Method 1*
Step 1- Click on any open area of your Desktop or any icon on your desktop with the left mouse button. 
Step 2- Press F5 to refresh the desktop.

*Method 2*
Right Click an Empty part of Desktop and select refresh

*Method 3*
Restart Explorer without Windows Shutdown

Step 1- Press Ctrl-Alt-Del, and select Explorer from the list 
Note: This shouldn't affect your other running applications. 
Step 2- Click End Task. 
Step 3- When the window asking if you wish to shut down Windows appears, click cancel 
Step 4- Wait about ten to fifteen seconds, until another window appears confirming that you wish to close Explorer, click End Task here
Step 5- The Task Bar and all Desktop icons will disappear temporarily, and then will reappear when Explorer is reloaded

Note: The above method will not affect any running Applications but may rearrange the order of display in the Task Bar at bottom.

Keep us posted to your progress.

Dave

Bryan....Looks like we thought of the same Problem!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Bryan: I did the search and no such file showed up. What next? Thanks! Marlene


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You definitely have that file. Your folder options must not be set to show all files. I don't have Windows ME in front of me but check your FolderOptions here, 

Click on Start>Settings>ControlPanel>FolderOptions>View.

If deleting it and letting Windows recreate it doesn't help, try Davey's suggestion to increase it's size.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ok I found the file.....but I am afraid to delete it! How does Windows recreate it? Automatically? Marlene


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

angelize56
The ShellIconCache file is rebuilt automatically at restart of Windows.
Follow instructions below:
Delete the "ShellIconCache" file which is located in the c:\windows folder.

Step 1- Open Explorer by right clicking Start and from the pop-up selection choosing "Windows Explorer".
The "Windows Explorer" window will open.
Step 2- Scroll down until you see the folder windows and click on the folder
Step 3- After clicking on the windows folder, move the mouse to the right side of the screen and scroll down until you see the file "ShellIconCache".
Click on the file to select it. This will highlight the file blue as shown above.
Step 4- Press the Delete key on the keyboard.
Step 5- A message will appear "Are you sure you want to send "ShellIconCache" to the recycle Bin?"
Step 6- With the mouse click on the "Yes" button.
Step 7- The file will be deleted.
Step 8- Close "Windows Explorer" by clicking of the X at the top right corner.
Step 9- Restart Windows by Clicking the Start button, selecting restart, and clicking OK
When Windows restarts, all the information in the "ShellIconCache" file will be rebuild. The boot process can take a few extra minutes longer since all the icons have to be rebuilt.

Dave


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi: OK! All done. Deleted the file and it is back. Seems to have done the job so far. I clicked on the TSG shortcut and it opened right up.  Thanks for the help! Time for work. Take care! Marlene P.S.-How come when I use restart it just hangs and I have to turn off the power at the tower? I'll get back here tomorrow.   Thanks again!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Marlene 
If the restart problem persists you might want to start another thread for that one.

Glad you got it fixed!

Dave


----------

